# Retrever training prices



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Just wanting to ask a few folks up north what is the standard going monthly rate in yalls area for OB training and retrever trainind down here in louisiana the cheapest price I could find was 450 a month most were 500 and up and one fool want 1500 a month.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Good trainers are going to run you around $600 to $800 a month plus birds. These are prices for professionals with proven track records or producing dogs that are titling and placing in field trials or hunt tests at the highest levels.


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info bro. I think I will stick to training my own dogs like I have always done. I just cant in good minded faith pay those prices to have a dog trained to do way more then what I am wanting out of my dog. Not that I dont like the feild trail stuff love going watch them but all that champion blood line feild track star dog stuff is just not needed with the way I hunt. Again thanks for your info bro very much.


----------



## WATERLOO (Oct 9, 2003)

450-500.00 is the going rate in SC.
I'm certain there are some more expensive, but I know of 6.
Each are well respected and Have Titled many dogs.
Ill also say if you are looking to achieve Master Hunter (AKC) or Finished (HRC)...even with the best it wont happen in a few months time.
Good luck


----------

